# LFRolle Anetheron Horde



## Vadokan (9. März 2012)

Hey ich biete 10k Gold auf Anetheron wer sich von mir werben lässt. (Horde)

Bitte kontaktiert mich per PN


----------



## Dadadâ - Nefarian (9. März 2012)

ingame melden? wenn sich jemand werben lassen will? nice.


----------



## Vadokan (10. März 2012)

Dadadâ schrieb:


> ingame melden? wenn sich jemand werben lassen will? nice.



jo.. ich meinte natürlich PN sry


----------

